# How long do they live?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi. I recently lost my gorgeous Rabbit, and didn't want another pet so soon, but I feel lost without having a pet to care for, and although getting another pet wont replace Lily, it'll give me something to focus on... 
I was talking to my aunt, who has a Budgie called Jerry. She did have 2, but Tom (Yes, Tom and Jerry lol) died a few years ago. She's mentioned about me taking her on, as the children don't bother with her anymore, and I'd love to look after her... she is quite old already... But can anyone tell me the average life span please?


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

they can live from 5-14 years apparently, hugs!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

My mates is 16 and still going . They generally do around 9/12 years.


----------

